

Instructable: How I discovered Instructables' email database had been stolen - Terretta
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-I-discovered-Instructables-email-database-had/

======
asher
I used to create separate email addresses like the author. Then I realized
it's a waste of time. Some will get used for spam - but what's the use of
knowing the address came from site X? Either the site operator sold the
addresses, the site got hacked, or they were otherwise compromised.

Either way you need a good spam filtering setup.

Incidentally, I don't see why the author thinks a PDF exploit was used. There
are quite a few other exploits.

~~~
martey
_Some will get used for spam - but what's the use of knowing the address came
from site X?_

A couple of years ago, I used TaxACT's website to file taxes. After I began
receiving several spam messages a day using the unique email address I signed
up with (I have read on third party websites that someone stole their email
distribution lists), I realized I needed to find someone new to use to file
taxes online, since it was clear that I could not trust TaxACT to protect my
personal information.

